# Slooow 29 Gall Build...



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello ladies ,gentleman and everything between ...

Ive decided to use this awesome forum and post some of my builds .. with this one as 1st//

Its 29 Gallon tank ive had for couple of years and havent use it for few months ..
Plans: Reef + pair of Picasso Clowns

Step one .. Sump 10 gall tank ($10) Baffles ($12) Ge1 ($5) 
First baffle --







Second Baffle --







All Done --







Left will be inlet with filter socks ,, middle fuge and right will be outlet..
Next step i will reinforce old stand and paint it up a bit .. will post pics


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good man, when you plumb in the drain to the sump... I would suggest adding a T with ball valve so you can divert some of the water around the fuge

The higher turnover will help the tank, and the contact time in a slower flowing refugium will also be beneficial

Keep us posted!


----------

